# Eagle Creek Campground



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I had planned to hit the campground at Eagle Creek ramp this weekend but it is flooded out and the campers had to be pulled. I hope to make it down in a week or two to visit Big John and friends and catch a few.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thats sucks to hear ..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Let me know when ya plan on going honestly. Was down there just this past weekend, ate some of the most killer BBQ I've had in my life compliments of Big John, caught some fish, and drank some beers to boot. Great camp ground if ya fish South of the ramp (according to John) 

John, also let me know when you're roasting a pig


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

it was a bummer to miss you Allen...we'll have to do it again soon
Fishman...the spot you were camping in was underwater by thursday am and water was a few feet up on the lot, then by sunday am it was back in its banks
Im hoping to move my camper back in its spot tomorrow(if i get down there before the rain hits)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

John, for the love of god man, when are you expecting to roast a pig???


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

start tossing some dates around...dont take much to get me to cook a pig


----------

